# How big is your GSD?



## PawsOfAloha (Apr 29, 2010)

My husband and I are first time parents to a GSD although we have grown up around them. All the GSDs we've seen have always been large dogs. I find it funny now that 9 out of 10 people who meet our Koa swear he's not full German Shepherd, that he has to mixed with something else because he's too big! Koa is a male around 90lbs, lean muscle, not chunky and well over 5ft standing. 

We've never gone so far as to research his blood line and where they came from. Could this make a difference? We know there's an obvious difference between males and females. I was just curious if anyone else gets asked this.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You'll find that the public at large is extremely ignorant about German Shepherds. My sable male is about the same size as your dog but because they think all GSDs are black and tan people ask if he's part wolf or coyote. My other male (75lb) is "really small." People think the black ones are lab mixes and the white ones are Huskies. Your boy is big but he's certainly not some abnormal behemoth.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Sigurd is a bit over a year old, weighing in at 80 lbs. He's lean and in shape.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark is 13 months old as of the 10th and stands 25.5" at the withers and is 80lbs.

He is a mix of DDR and West German Showlines.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo is 14 months old W GermanxCzech working lines 90# and 27"
Lean and muscled


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Stark is 13 months old as of the 10th and stands 25.5" at the withers and is 80lbs.
> 
> He is a mix of DDR and West German Showlines.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Baron = 2 1/4 YO Male GSD (AM Show line) 26 3/4" 90lbs


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Akbar (DDR/Czech) is 9 months and 26 3/8'' tall and 88lbs










Cody (American/German) is 7 years and 25.5'' tall and weighs 85lbs










Isa (German Showline) is 4 years and about 25.4'' tall and weighs 70lbs


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Tessa is 24" and around 65 lbs. I get the opposite with her, people say she is too small to be full GSD.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrono is 30" and 110 pounds. Currently on a diet to get him down to 90 pounds, though. The only other dogs he's met that are bigger than him were great danes and irish wolfhounds.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister is 1 year old, weighs 80 pounds and is 27 1/2"

Some of my friends always say "He is the longest dog I've ever seen."

People always ask me if he is a black lab.

But I do get alot of "Wow, he's big"


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Max turns 5 next week, 30" @94lbs


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

PawsOfAloha said:


> I find it funny now that 9 out of 10 people who meet our Koa swear he's not full German Shepherd, that he has to mixed with something else because he's too big! Koa is a male around 90lbs, lean muscle, not chunky and well over 5ft standing.


How ironic. Our Klaus weighed right around 90lbs (never measure his height or anything) and when we would go to "doggie outings" other GSD owners would remark on how small he was! I always replied he was plenty big enough for me, thank you.

Our first GSD averaged around 95lbs, and our current guy Max weighs in at just over 80lbs. Max is definitely not as tall or long as our other two. In fact, he almost fits in our laps when he curls up in a little ball. Almost.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Anja is 9 and is about 23" and I would guess 65 to 70 pounds She is blocky and is a mixture of East/West working lines Rorie is 23" and I am guessing 60 pounds she's small and athletic I like her size


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Karlo is 14 months old W GermanxCzech working lines 90# and 27"
> Lean and muscled


Now Jane,

Your dog may end up being "oversized"! So get ready to feel the wrath :wild:.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

No, I keep bricks on him so he won't get taller and just keeps on getting stronger...


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Phenix is 1½ year, pounds 95-98 lbs, *no fat, only muscles* 

I don't know his exact height tho....but compared to your dogs, maybe around 25-27".


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Mine run a pretty big range from Anka at 65lbs to Ike at 95lbs. Anka's tall too, but finer boned. Ike's built like a tank. His KKL report has him at the top of standard.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Picture of Ike??????? por favor.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> No, I keep bricks on him so he won't get taller and just keeps on getting stronger...


Well you know he will gain more weight over the next year; so he will be over the weight and height Standard. Tsk tsk!

Then I can spread the good news - you have an OVERSIZED German shepherd that can function! hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe (that just makes my fanny wag)!:hug:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Well, Doc, don't worry he won't be used for breeding


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

This is the only stacked picture I have of Ike. It's from the day we brought him home in December. We got him from a bad situation, he was wormy and way undermuscled and underweight, so this isn't the best picture of him. He went to the vet a couple days later and weighed in at 91lbs. He's in better body condition now and has put on some weight.










Several months later in February.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Well, Doc, don't worry he won't be used for breeding


Hopefully not just because he is larger than the Standard? If he has other qualities that can improve the breed - what would you do then? Throw out the baby with the bath water? Just asking - not trying to start anything; I promise. I just think it is a question that all German shepherd breeders/buyers should wrestle with.

I would love to see more emphasis placed on health and temperament whatever size package it comes in.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

JKlatsky said:


> This is the only stacked picture I have of Ike. It's from the day we brought him home in December. We got him from a bad situation, he was wormy and way undermuscled and underweight, so this isn't the best picture of him. He went to the vet a couple days later and weighed in at 91lbs. He's in better body condition now and has put on some weight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice looking sable. It appears Ike may be "over" the Standard? How tall is Ike?


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunner is just about 25" (maybe a hair over) and weighs 82 pounds. All muscle.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

My dummy is 28" at the withers, 78lbs (very lean), and a year old.



























His dad is a tad overweight, but is about 100 pounds... His grandsire is 102 pounds lean, His mom is about 70, and I'm thinking J will mature to be about 90 when he fills out.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon is 25", 75lbs. He's the smallest male GSD at our club though he's not the youngest. He looks quite big in photos b/c Kenya is so small, but then I put him next to a medium sized VA dog and he looks like a silly puppy yet.

Kenya is 22", 55lbs.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Molly is 6mths old and weighs 52lbs





View attachment 1275


View attachment 1276


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> Molly is 6mths old and weighs 52lbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Molly was meant to be mine


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Doc said:


> Very nice looking sable. It appears Ike may be "over" the Standard? How tall is Ike?


I've never officially measured Ike myself. According to his Koer report he's 26". He's really not that tall. The person he's standing next to is 5'11". He's actually very wide through the neck, chest, and shoulders which is where I think he gets his weight. 

Maybe this will give some more perspective. This is Ike at the medieval faire next to a pretty standard hay bale. I'm about 5'8". No disagreeing though that he's definitely pushing standard on the large side, but not grossly. He's a big boy.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I think Molly was meant to be mine


 Some days I think I would sell her for 50 cents:wild: lol...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I will up you 50 cents and pay you $1


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Sold


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Whoo Hoo!!!!! :happyboogie:

I have been wanting a sable female for so long!!!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Cash or credit:happyboogie:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Cash of course!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

If you pick her up today I will even throw in my wife for free!!:crazy:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Then I'll wait until tomorrow, hahaha. I prefer men thanks :rofl:


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

lol guys


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

OMG you guys are too funny!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> Some days I think I would sell her for 50 cents:wild: lol...


 Nooooooooo!! Don't do it.....I'll do a swap with you....my Molly for yours!!!! Bet you'd never think you would sell her then lol  Same age, same name and you can keep your wife and I'll give you my hubby! How can can you refuse!!!


----------



## MAKSIM (Apr 9, 2010)

Maksim is 16mos, about 25" now & 70lb about a month ago at the vet. Looks like he gained a little changing to new food... could just be gas .


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Sting is 125 lbs. and tall, not big boned. He is 4 1/2 years old. I asked for the friendliest pup in the litter (of 12) - he's friendly, all right, and twice as big as litter mates. I do have the perfect comeback for people who ask if he is mixed with wolf, "no, and I have the DNA test to prove it" . Thanks to his father climbing over the kennel fences after his mother had her "date" with the breeder's choice


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

Goofy is 18 months and right at 102.


----------



## PawsOfAloha (Apr 29, 2010)

Mary Beth said:


> Sting is 125 lbs. and tall, not big boned. He is 4 1/2 years old. I asked for the friendliest pup in the litter (of 12) - he's friendly, all right, and twice as big as litter mates. I do have the perfect comeback for people who ask if he is mixed with wolf, "no, and I have the DNA test to prove it" . Thanks to his father climbing over the kennel fences after his mother had her "date" with the breeder's choice


Wow, 125! We asked for the largest in the litter and Koa is now only around 95lbs at almost 2 years. He knocks me over every time I come home, I cannot imagine adding another 30lbs to that. :laugh:


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Heres Phenix....


----------



## Ni`anhel (May 7, 2010)

Coco is about 26" high, about 30" long, and just over 90 lbs. She definitely seems different in comparison to other GSD's that I've seen around. In comparison, she seems longer and heftier than the others. But maybe that's just me. I actually wouldn't mind a larger dog, simply because that's what I'm used to.


----------



## golfingirl (May 3, 2010)

Jack is 28" and 75 lbs. He's pretty lanky and tall. He could gain 10 lbs but he's not much of an eater.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, so many dogs that are taller than the Standard - imagine that! And so many right at or slightly above the weight Standard. Interesting ...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Gee Doc, are you surprised? It is all that hormonal fed meat these dogs are now getting, wait ten years, they will be the size of a Great Dane!


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Kamahi is 29" and 78 lbs at 8 months old. He still has a lot of weight to gain.

People have even asked me if he's part great dane. :crazy:


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Kelso, 3.5 yrs old 25.5 inches, 80lbs
Allie, appx 3.5-4 yrs old, 23.5 inches, 62 lbs


----------



## Ni`anhel (May 7, 2010)

Ni`anhel said:


> Coco is about 26" high, about 30" long, and just over 90 lbs. She definitely seems different in comparison to other GSD's that I've seen around. In comparison, she seems longer and heftier than the others. But maybe that's just me. I actually wouldn't mind a larger dog, simply because that's what I'm used to.



Sorry...re-measured....33" long. (can't figure out for the life of me how to edit a post) Rather irrelivent, but I don't like mis-types.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Gee Doc, are you surprised? It is all that hormonal fed meat these dogs are now getting, wait ten years, they will be the size of a Great Dane!


I feed free range, organic raw. LOL And "pure" spring water to drink. roflmao


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

bianca said:


> Nooooooooo!! Don't do it.....I'll do a swap with you....my Molly for yours!!!! Bet you'd never think you would sell her then lol  Same age, same name and you can keep your wife and I'll give you my hubby! How can can you refuse!!!


 Sorry wife and Molly are a package deal!!lol:rofl::rofl:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Male, 3 yrs old.
West German SL.
24.5"
88 lbs.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> Sorry wife and Molly are a package deal!!lol:rofl::rofl:


 
Oh you drive a hard bargin...2 Cats thrown in for good measure....that's the best deal I can offer :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Its a deal I love cats!!:wild::wild:


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Woohoo!!!! That was easier than I expected! Still have their travel crate from NZ so will arrange and let you know


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

All start packing my wifes bags!!!!:crazy:


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Nooooo...she stays remember.....you get 1 paraplegic husband, 2 x 14 year old moggies AND a 6 1/2 month old Molly....I get hmmmmm...Your Molly! What a deal! :happyboogie::happyboogie:


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

If you take my wife I will supply the crate!:rofl:


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Nup not gona happen!!!!! I'm sure she is lovely but I am looking to offload....not add LOL :laugh:


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

LOL!!!!!!!:silly:


----------



## Pauld (May 8, 2010)

My dog is a very tall and slender 80lbs. I don't know how to properly measure her height but she has no problem kissing my face standing on her hind legs and I am 6'3". I have never seen another white female as tall and long as her besides her mother.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The lines show where to properly measure:


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> The lines show where to properly measure:


What's wrong with that dogs back?roflmao

Jane,

I am from the Over the Standard patrol and since one of your dog qualifies, you must give him to me. I'll be by in a few days to pick him up.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx is over the standard too...you want her and her issues, too?


----------



## WolfCrest (May 13, 2010)

Jericho just turned 7 months old and is thin at 67 lbs. I haven't measured how tall he is but I get asked all the time how old he is. I'll say "7 months" and I get the blank stare and "Oh no no no he can't be that young he has to be at least 2 with as big as he is." ... granted he is a giant compared to most GSDs around here, but really? You are going to tell me how old my dog is? *head-desk* No I know he's kinda big but his father is a titan of a dog and is a Police Dog. His mom was pretty good sized too but his dog was a monster. I think he's taking after Daddy for sure.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Onyx is over the standard too...you want her and her issues, too?


Sure! What kind of issues? I'm use to dealing with females that have issues :crazy:! roflmao


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

I stated earlier that Max weighed a little over 80lbs, but when I took him in to the vet's office this morning for grooming, he only weighed 74lbs. So either I have a lousy memory or he's lost some weight. But he doesn't look or feel skinny.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca is 75 lbs and 26" tall at the shoulder. She is W. German showlines with some working lines.
I get both people saying she is too big and too small for a Shepherd!


----------



## Pauld (May 8, 2010)

We weighed and measured today.
Daphne H:28" L:32" weight:84lbs 16 months
Luke H:22" L:27" weight:53lbs 6 months

We just got Luke an he seems a little thin, but he is very hungry so that should work itself out.


----------



## aviator0218 (Apr 23, 2010)

My female Gabi is 70 lbs at 27 mo. Her dad was around 90 and mom was about 70.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what do they do to your dog
for grooming?



Trina said:


> I stated earlier that Max weighed a little over 80lbs, but when I took him in to the vet's office this morning for grooming, he only weighed 74lbs. So either I have a lousy memory or he's lost some weight. But he doesn't look or feel skinny.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Bella 6 months old. 50 Pounds. 22 inches tall. Lines unknown.


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

Zeus was only 22lbs 16 inches at 15weeks and a few days. He's mostly ddr with some west german working lines as well. So far he's pretty small from what I've seen of other pups around here. Some the dogs mentioned in this thread are huge!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Tanner: 74-75lbs 24-25 inches

Molly: 56lbs 23 inches.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Lulu is 16 months old and just weighed in at 63 pounds. I asked the vet if that was too low but he said she looked fantastic and her muscles were well developed. You cannot see her ribs but you can feel them if you press down.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Sinister is 1 year old, weighs 80 pounds and is 27 1/2"
> 
> Some of my friends always say "He is the longest dog I've ever seen."
> 
> ...


 
*update:*

Sin is almost 16 months now and if I measured correctly.......he is almost 28 1/2 
I just weighed him and he is 77 pounds, so he lost 3 pounds and grew 1 1/2 :wild:

Maybe I am crazy? I measured twice? He cant be that big


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Zisso is a smaller male, about 24" at the withers,will be 3 years in Sept, & weighs 61lbs.









Nadia is 26.5 at the withers, will be 3 in Dec and weighs 76lbs.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Blitz is around 23", weighs 63 pounds.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

don't mean to hijack but can someone tell me how to measure??


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> don't mean to hijack but can someone tell me how to measure??


Let me google that for you


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey that was awesome!!!


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

unloader said:


> Let me google that for you



That's not only helpful it's entertaining!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

My friend Sarah has a shepherd who is 90 lbs, lean and muscular. My shepherd puppy will be 9 weeks on Thursday and she is already 16 lbs.


----------



## rbirrd_97 (Jun 20, 2010)

Maya Turned 6 months today she is lean all muscle 22 1/2 49lbs dont know much on dads line but this is her mother line Yane Von Der Hollenburg pedigree information - German shepherd dog


----------



## VitaBene (Apr 18, 2010)

31" and 109 lbs, 2 years old this past February. He was a recue dog so perhaps he has something else in him but looks all GSD. He is a true gentle giant!


----------



## acrburg (Jun 27, 2010)

Another 'my dawg is bigger than your dawg' thread. Just get a Shiloh Shepherd. Or a pit bull.


----------



## VitaBene (Apr 18, 2010)

acrburg said:


> Another 'my dawg is bigger than your dawg' thread. Just get a Shiloh Shepherd. Or a pit bull.


 confused, what are you talking about? Someone asked how big your dog was and a bunch of people answered.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> *update:*
> 
> Sin is almost 16 months now and if I measured correctly.......he is almost 28 1/2
> I just weighed him and he is 77 pounds, so he lost 3 pounds and grew 1 1/2 :wild:
> ...


Its just more to love.


----------



## Duke-2009 (Apr 13, 2009)

Duke is 18 months old and is about 27" tall. He weighs 70lbs. I think he may have 5lbs to 10lbs more to add to his frame. He is my first GSD and I thought I wanted a 90lb GSD, but seeing how athletic and lean he is I am fine with the mid 70's. He is incredibly fast.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Though I may like my GSD to be at the higher end of the standard, they are slower and not practical for sports. I like that Akbar is tall, but he is slower.. I think Cody's height at 25.5'' is better.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

mjbgsd said:


> Though I may like my GSD to be at the higher end of the standard, they are slower and not practical for sports. I like that Akbar is tall, but he is slower.. I think Cody's height at 25.5'' is better.


I think you should give me your Akbar, he is just so handsome :wub:


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jake is 4.5 months and 52 pounds! I have a moose!


----------



## JazminsMomSami (Jun 29, 2010)

Jazmin is 7 months old and 40 pounds. People tell me shes way too small to be full GSD. She came to me at 6 months and 30 pounds with ribs sticking out, she is also one of those hungry pups and hopefully will keep adding weight, I suppose she may top out around 60 or 65.


----------

